# Obama says people who hate him don’t know him



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

WASHINGTON - President Barack Obama says he doesn't take it personally when people say they hate him. And the thing he dislikes most about being president is the constant, intense scrutiny.

"The people who dislike you don't know you. The folks who hate you, they don't know you," Obama said Sunday in an interview broadcast during Fox's pre-game coverage of the Super Bowl. "What they hate is whatever funhouse mirror image of you that's out there. They don't know you."

Asked by Fox News Channel host Bill O'Reilly whether his critics annoyed him, Obama said: "By the time you get here, you have to have had a pretty thick skin. If you didn't, then you probably wouldn't have gotten here."

Obama says people who hate him don't know him - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr. O-bummer:
It may be of some comfort to know that I don't dislike you because of who you are. I dislike you because of what you do, what you say, and what you stand for. If that is not who you really are, then you are even more fake than I originally thought, and now I like you even less.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

cc3915 said:


> "The people who dislike you don't know you. The folks who hate you, they don't know you,"


I don't know you.....but I know I hate you.:thumbs_down:


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

We don't know him!!!??? What don't we know, That he is a socialist at best and absolutely hates the USA and our allies???? Take note Obama, Actions speak louder than words! *That* is how we know you!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't hate him personally. I hate everything he stands for.

Forgive me if those lines blur on occasion.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Save it, oDrama.
I read the article but all I can see is one of those big fat ghetto creatures on the talk shows with the acrylic nails and the neck roll incessantly repeating "You don't know me!"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I wonder if EO/Caribou is saying the same thing?


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> WASHINGTON - President Barack Obama says he doesn't take it personally when people say they hate him. And the thing he dislikes most about being president is the constant, intense scrutiny.
> 
> "The people who dislike you don't know you. The folks who hate you, they don't know you," Obama said Sunday in an interview broadcast during Fox's pre-game coverage of the Super Bowl. "What they hate is whatever funhouse mirror image of you that's out there. They don't know you."
> 
> ...


YOU DON'T KNOW ME! YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

flintlockglock said:


> YOU DON'T KNOW ME! YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT!


I can't figure out how to download it to clip, so you have to jump to :58 to see what I'm talking about. But, this is what obama's whining reminds me of. No offense meant to Stewie.:teeth_smile:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29FO5WdayYk"]YouTube - [email protected] idol[/nomedia]


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

Only in America can you be disqualified for Federal service in the FBI and Secret Service and still become President of the United States.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know Ted Bundy either but I hate him based on his actions.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

According to his mentality, Joe Stalin and Adolph Hitler must have been great guys, they were just misunderstood because no one really took the time to get to know them.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> I can't figure out how to download it to clip, so you have to jump to :58 to see what I'm talking about. But, this is what obama's whining reminds me of. No offense meant to Stewie.:teeth_smile:
> 
> YouTube - [email protected] idol


This is oDrama in drag:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLSLFflLbk4&NR=1"]YouTube - Angry American Idol Reject[/nomedia]


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

I like Obama. He seems like a nice guy!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

He's a fuckin CUNT..period.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

This guys a cunt too!


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, I was kinda lonely and thinking to myself, where is the one place that I can go where people think like me, respect me, and consider me their equal? Masscops!

J/K I smoked the last nit o' crack I had and wondered over here.

How has everyone been?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Omega said:


> I like Obama. He seems like a nice guy!


That's what they always say about serial killers too, and people who chop up their families and bury them in the backyard. "He seemed like a nice guy..."


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

And priests, boyscout leaders, and dentists who rape people.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Omega, did you run out of crack to smoke again and find yourself back here????


I'll take Omega over EO/Caribou and antz2xplicit/dog fucker/sister-mother fucker, any day of the week. At least Omega has thick skin and is able to take it.

Hey Oba.... I mean Omega, how is my favorite gun loving pot smoking MoFo doing any way? Just dont bring Mike (Cunt) Jones back with you, there has never been any one on here befor or since that I wanted to choke the shit out of more then him.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL I've been doing well. Work and school are killing me but other than that I can't complain. I think I must have missed something good since I don't know who the others are. I'm going to have to look them up. Can you see any of their posts or were they all deleted. No need to answer, I'll use the search function. How has everyone here been getting along in their personal/professional life?


----------

